# Music Course



## Judith

Studying an on line course about music scores and notation at the moment.
I don't play an instrument and feel as though it would be an appreciation for me.
May be asking questions on parts I don't understand so please bear with me


----------



## mbhaub

What?

Anyway -- the keyboard is the one essential instrument to understanding music - notation, harmony, etc. I don't see how anyone can really understand music if they don't have a knowledge of the keyboard. Buy a cheap one, learn it. It will pay dividends.


----------

